# Rescue Pigeon, First timer!



## Lcy246810 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi! I'm new to these forums and would appreciate any tips anyone could give me! 
I am a first time pigeon owner and I only know what I've been able to Google and figure out with common sense.

About 2.5 years ago I found a pigeon outside my work that had been injured somehow. Assuming it was hit by a car or flew into a window? I drove an hour away to have it seen by the nearest avian vet, and $250 later, he told me that he would either put the animal down or it would have to be my forever pet because it's injuries wouldn't allow it to fly again... and it would not survive in the wild. I left with a new pet, antibiotics, pain meds, and a pink leopardprint cast.

A few weeks later the wing had grown back feathers but unfortunately the vet was right and the bird is not able to fly. The wing droops down, and although the bird can flap pretty hard... still no flight.

I bought a chicken coup at my local fleet farm that I keep the bird in through the summer and autumn. 
I bring it inside in the winter in a larger cage because I'm afraid it won't be able to keep warm without a companion and without being able to fly... 

I have been using a dove seed mix that I buy online for feeding... I give fresh water every other day... and every few weeks I'll give the bird a bath in the kitchen sink with a drop of dawn... I've also been using chicken nesting pads for nesting material and if they get too soiled I swap them out.

SO! This entire time I have been wondering if the bird was a male or female. I ended up calling him Mr.Pidge up until last week when I went to change out nesting pads and I found 2 eggs! I was in shock. She didn't lay any eggs for 2.5 years so I couldn't believe what I was seeing.

My questions are...

Since pigeons are such social animals should I look at finding her a mate? Or potentially another female companion?
Which would be the better choice?

How can I make sure that she will be okay in the winter? I live in MN and the winters are long and cold. Will she be able to stay warm without being able to fly? She's obviously MUCH happier outside. She seems depressed all winter being cooped up. I would like to keep her outside year round if possible.

Is there anything I can do better or that I'm missing for day to day upkeep? Anything I can provide her to improve her quality of living?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

She sounds like she has a good life already with your care. Personally if you decide to pair her I'd get another female. I have three pairs of pigeons and the three males can be such bullies to their hens at times and I hate it! The females are far less noisy too, the males hardly stop cooing when they're awake be it to their female, someone else's female or squaring up to each other. Life would be so much more peaceful with no males for me and the girls, lol.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

It honestly depends on the individual pigeon. I had a male/female bonded pair that were super affectionate to each other. The male never bullied her. Then I had 2 females together and one of them constantly bullied the other female! So I traded her for a different female with a friend who also raises pigeons who needed a mate for a male he had and the new female also bullied my female.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You really don't need to add any dawn to the bath water. Plain water would be better. 
Does the enclosure in the yard give them access to fresh air and sunshine? That's important. An aviary attached to go out in gives you a place to set up a little bath for her also. She would probably enjoy just splashing around outside. Getting her a companion would be an excellent idea. Either male or female would be fine. With another female, you don't have to worry about babies hatching. If you get a male, you will have to check for eggs, and swap them out with fake eggs, or you will end up with more birds. With 2 females, you don't have to worry about eggs hatching. She should be getting a calcium/D3 supplement a couple of times a week, so that she doesn't deplete herself of calcium, especially now that she is laying eggs. I use CalciBoost that you add to the drinking water, which should be changed every day. And a good pigeon grit to help her digest her feed.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats on your rescued pigeon and thank you for rescuing her! Our first pigeon was a critically injured feral, Phoebe. The avian vet fixed her up...she had a broken wing and had nearly been decapitated by a fan. She became the most loving member of our family ever! She couldnt fly well and could not have a mate due to inner plumbing problems but was happy and healthy for eight years. Would love to see your new pet. If you have a lone pigeon you have to be prepared to spend hours every day with the bird as you are her flock. Pigeons love having a friend so a friend or mate would be great. We now have six pigeons...a bonded m-f pair, a pair of bonded females, and a m-f pair who fight whenever the female lays eggs so they have to be separated until she loses interest in her eggs.


----------

